# renew sia licence time limit



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

My sia licence ran out in jun 2011 will I have to re-sit the course again or just pay to get it renewd? Also what time limit do you have before u need to resit the course again if you don't renew in time? Its the door security licence


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

whats a sia licence?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Security Industry Authority licence u need 1 to work in any form of security


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Best to give the SIA a call.


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

doing my training next weekend for it, and from what ive read while looking into that you wouldnt have to re do the training and you would just have to renew the license. dont think there is a time limit one how long before you have to re do the course as long as you actually did it at one point.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

if you do find out please do pm me as i am in the same boat  . and am not gonna be on the board for the next 2 months so i would be gratefull.

thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Like a Boss said:


> if you do find out please do pm me as i am in the same boat  . and am not gonna be on the board for the next 2 months so i would be gratefull.
> 
> thanks


Just ring the SIA on Monday to be 100% certain.

At a guess you won't have to take another course because you've passed it and you have the documentation to prove it. I know there were lads on my course when I took it who weren't planning on getting the license straight away, technically you're in the same boat as them.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.sia.homeoffice.gov.uk/Pages/Step-By-Step.aspx?page=Pages/licensing-renewals.aspx


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

I dont think there is a time limit on it as they seem happy just to take your cash


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is definitely a time period in renewing. A friend of mine had to re do his CP course last year because if the time lapse. I think it's 3 years though. If your licence has run out already then it won't be a renewal either, you'll be applying again as a new licence in which case you're still within time.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

jay101 said:


> http://www.sia.homeoffice.gov.uk/Pages/Step-By-Step.aspx?page=Pages/licensing-renewals.aspx


That's about renewing whilst you currently have a license. I couldn't find a link for details on a lapsed license


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> That's about renewing whilst you currently have a license. I couldn't find a link for details on a lapsed license


It'll be the same as applying for a licence for the first time I imagine.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi all - you can renew your license within a 3 year period. I renewed mine at 2 years 8 months and this info was direct from the SIA. HTH.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dux said:


> That's about renewing whilst you currently have a license. I couldn't find a link for details on a lapsed license


Yeah I couldn't see it on there either, maybe better off giving them a call, I shouldn't think you should have to redo the course as you still have your certificate. But June was a while ago so I might need a new badge , is it still 250 ?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If applying for a new licence you will need to do the Physical Intervention training which has recently been added to the DS qualification.


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dnt no if its been said but you have to buy a new badge m8, but you dont have to sit the test again Iam doorman got q badge


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Not sure if anyone saw my post but you can renew within 3 years after last license expiring, it costs you £220 to renew, same as a new application, and you do not have to sit any further tests. If it goes past the 3 year period then obv you do.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Not sure if anyone saw my post but you can renew within 3 years after last license expiring, it costs you £220 to renew, same as a new application, and you do not have to sit any further tests. If it goes past the 3 year period then obv you do.


Spoke to head doorman just now says same as above but also says u can do it all on line and badge will follow


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The moral of the story is.... Don't let your license expire


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i was always under the understanding that if you let it run out you then have to re-train and pay the full fee again (ie £500 odd instead of £250 odd) which is why i renewed mine late last year despite not having done the doors for a month then (and not since)


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

It doesn't make sense that you'll have to do the training course if your license expires, you're given a piece of paper which is a certificate to prove you've passed the course.

That certificate doesn't become invalid if you don't have a license, in the same way as a degree in chemistry wouldn't become invalid if you worked in a travel agents for 12 months.

There's nothing forcing you to apply for your license immediately once you've passed the course, so how would that work if you didn't apply?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Dux said:


> It doesn't make sense that you'll have to do the training course if your license expires, you're given a piece of paper which is a certificate to prove you've passed the course.
> 
> That certificate doesn't become invalid if you don't have a license, in the same way as a degree in chemistry wouldn't become invalid if you worked in a travel agents for 12 months.
> 
> There's nothing forcing you to apply for your license immediately once you've passed the course, so how would that work if you didn't apply?


What your saying makes sense but doesn't apply so much to the security industry. The security industry only requires the bare minimum in training standards yet involves the personal protection of people and property so skill fade happens far quicker. That's why there is a time limit on your licence. Otherwise you could have a guy do his course, then do nothing security related for 5 years and then get a licence with no knowledge of what he originally trained in because of his lack of experience.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

actually iknow for a fact that once you have the license you can just renew it , no taking it over again once youv got it what would be the point or even practicality of that? Yeah sure relearn the course etc But IMO thats BS , most of what it entails being a doorman you learn on the job & what kinda doorman you will be is up to you. So why learn a short course over again?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> . So why learn a short course over again?


for the exact reason I listed above. Look at it this way. I work in CP and done my training for it early 2006 with a good friend of mine. He qualified for his SIA but then never did any work due to his career as a scaffolder going well. He then decided in 2010 to get into the industry and had to retrain because his training was 4 years out of date and you're only as good as your last job, It's the same accross the whole SIA, although the time frames might be different, because if you dont work, skill fade sets in and you lose the professional edge. Now I would imagine the OP just needs to reapply for is licence in this case as the time scale isn't that large, but eventually he would have to either provide evidence of retraining or convince the SIA that he is adequately trained.


----------



## bosha01 (Mar 12, 2012)

there is a time limit as i wanted to renew mine i think its twelve months from when it exspired.


----------

